# CHEERWINE  ~*~  Yesterday & Today  ~*~  1917 -2010



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

~ * ~  CHEERWINE  ~ * ~

                                                              Since 1917

                                                "Even Our Bubbles Taste Good"

 I went to Bevmo's today to get some of my favorite root beer, Faygo ... and while I was there also grabbed a bottle of Cheerwine. I've heard of it before, but have never tried it yet, nor do I have a single old bottle. But I've got a 'new' one and intend to try it later as soon as it chills. (I prefer to drink sodas straight from the bottle or can and never did like it all that much over ice).

 What attracted me to the bottle is the fact it is a throw-back of sorts to their early acls, and has a bit of a deco look to it. And being as I have never tasted one, I believe I am in for a real treat because I love anything cherry. I just hope it's more cherry flavored and not some kind of cola that "sort'a" taste like cherries. I'll find out this evening.

 Below is the bottle I purchased today for $1.29, and on the next couple of pages I will share some other Cheerwine related stuff.

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's an old Cheerwine sign and a cool link where I found it ... plus a lot of other interesting stuff, including the company History and numerous photos. Enjoy!

 Cheerwine Internet Link :   http://www.blakescheerwineoldies.com/blakescheerwineoldies.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

Lastly, here is the e-bay link which includes about two pages of stuff, including the embossed bottle below that is currently at $18.51 with three bids. The bottle is from Greensboro, North Carolina.

 E-bay Link :  
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A3773&rt=nc&_nkw=cheerwine&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=1
 [/align]


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 25, 2010)

I had some Cheerwine while visiting the Carolinas.  Delicious!  The best regional soda I've had.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 25, 2010)

Embossed Cheerwines green and clear.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 25, 2010)

1960's and 1970's 8oz Cheerwines. The type on the left with out the white background usually has town names on them.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 25, 2010)

16oz and 32oz Cheerwines.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 25, 2010)

75th anniversary long neck bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 25, 2010)

The modern Cheerwine glass bottle is a retro bottle and has gone through changes over past few years. These are from 2007 and 2008.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 25, 2010)

In 2009 they changed the acl again, and finally changed the bottle, which now has embossed cherries on the back of the neck and a wider are for the acl.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

mgardziella ~

 Thanks. I hope the Cheerwine is as good as you say. I'll let you know what I think later tonight or tomorrow.

 Hey Morb ~

 Great stuff you posted. Which means you don't get to participate in my little quiz here ... you already gave everybody a clue ???

                Cheerwine Quiz Question:  What is the following image supposed to represent?  
                      (Providing I have time to properly create it before the edit-stop kicks in).


                                                        *
* * 
* *    *  *  
*

      Anyway ... it "sort of" looks something like the above ...  []

                               SODA"QUIZ"BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm just experimenting and fooling around here having fun. So I'm going to try that again.


O
O                   O
                                                  O        O    O
O 



                                  There ... that's better ... sort of ...  []


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I'm just experimenting and fooling around here having fun. So I'm going to try that again.
> 
> ...


 

 It's harvest time I see.  

 Has a few explicit words be forewarned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Y7GMPJO64&feature=related


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

Osia ~

 ... no, no, no - not even close. []  I bet Morb knows (maybe). Go ahead Morb ... please answer the quiz question for us. But please be prepared for a possible rebuttal. And remember, this is all in the spirit of fun. Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

This next part even rhymes ...

                             "I'm breaking my own rule by showing everyone this next clue."

     []  (Sorry Morb - I couldn't wait  - This thread doesn't have much chance of survival as it is).  []


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 26, 2010)

I did mention them. its the cherries. 

 Ok the story of the Cherries. The  first Cheerwine bottle was just a plain long neck with a CW on the  shoulder; however, the company decided to create a deco bottle which  looks similar to the latter deco bottles. This bottle had three cherries  embossed on the neck, and due to problems with manufacturing of the  bottle due to the cherries. The bottles tended to break during  manufacturing (according to popular legend).






 The bottle with the cherries on the neck. To find out much more about Cheerwine check out Blake's Cheerwine Oldies. Great site, but the music will drive you nuts and there's no way to shut it off.

http://www.blakescheerwineoldies.com/

 If you luck out and find a cherries Cheerwine bottle then you have truly found something.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2010)

For starters; am I the only one who has to log in ocassionally right after you've finished typing a reply and hit send? Only to discover your entire message was deleted?  How annoying. I even made a donation recently and I haven't seen that mentioned yet either. []  

 Hey Morb ~

 Thanks. I knew you knew what I thought you knew. If you know what I mean?  []  Anyhoo ... I have another question for you:  I was looking at my bottle with a magnafying glass, and is it possible that part of the cherry embossing is tiny bubbles? You know; like cherries floating in a beverage? No big deal either way, but I was just curious. Plus I have noticed a lot of Cheerwine's claim to fame seems associated with bubbles like in the photo below. Also when I opened Blake's website the first thing I noticed were bubbles gurgling up the page. Whata'ya think? Do I have a valid question?

 Muchas Gracias'

 Roberto


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 26, 2010)

I think they are meant to represent bubbles around the cherries. I don't have mine handy to double check myself.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 26, 2010)

You need to try Tennessee's regional drink now, Dr. Enuf.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 26, 2010)

It even comes in a cherry flavor.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Morb ~

 I'll grab a bottle or two the next time I'm in Bevmo's. I hope you don't mind my posting this link to the part of your Tazewell-Orange site that discusses Dr. Enuf, which I thought was very well done and interesting.  []

 Link: http://www.tazewell-orange.com/drenuf.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2010)

*Well, I uncapped my Cheerwine today and took a gulp ... and then another ... and another, and before I knew it the bottle was empty!  And I just gotta say ...*

*"Dango-Bango! That's Good Stuff! Even Their Bubbles Taste Good!"*

*... and it actually had a "snap" of real cherry flavor to it, which I loved. I guess that's why they have been around since 1917.  So chock this one up as a true ...*

*                              "OLDIE BUT GOODIE"*

*                                                 []*

*                      SODA"BURP"BOB ... (excuse me)  *


----------

